# MAC eyeshadow for green eyes



## MaddyBoo718 (Dec 16, 2007)

Hello ladies! I was wondering what MAC eyeshadows you would recommend for a girl like me with green eyes? I really want my eye color to POP! My eyes are a medium olive green color. Any kind of shadow would be great, including neutral and brighter/darker/intense colors. Thanks in advance!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 16, 2007)

If you have green eyes you can get away witalot of colors. I have green eyes[half the time].My favorite mac shadows are Satin taupe woodwinked bronze cranberry coppering amber lights goldmine humid surreal steamy phloof and freshwater. Golden Olive, Teal &amp; Golden Lemon pigments are great too.

You should go to a counter/store thats closest to you and try them, play around with colors you like. The ma's will help you out too.


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 17, 2007)

i have green eyes and falling star, plum dressing, mulch, and trax really make my eyes pop the most.


----------



## Shelley (Dec 17, 2007)

I also have green eyes and find Star Violet, Nocturnelle and Trax (purple tones) make my eyes stand out.


----------



## KristinB (Dec 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i have green eyes and falling star, plum dressing, mulch, and trax really make my eyes pop the most. You took the words right out of my mouth. I have green eyes and the purple eyeshadows look great with them.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 17, 2007)

My eyes change from blue to green. I have some purple es that I got from Saphora, I'm going to try it again. Thanks!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Dec 17, 2007)

Smut eyeshadow is my all time favorite with my green eyes, there is just something about it, its a very unique color, and its the one eyeshadow I have that just makes my green eyes completly stand out. A MAC MA recommended it to me, and wow she was right lol.


----------

